# Wacissa river



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

hunter4626 said:


> Hi thought I would add something about myself,since I've been posting a lot of questions on here.Originally from Miami(Hialeah), been on and under the water since I was 9-now 62 and still learning,and being surprised by the ocean and all its critters.Moved to St.Pete area when I was 25,worked on a charter boat as a mate for a year,and mostly wade fished around Ft.Desoto, until I got my first flats type boat.She was a 16' grumman, side console,28 hp evinrude,and I and my new bride fished her until we pounded the rivets loose. Sold her and bought a new cobia 17 and then moved to the wacissa river.We have been here for 17 years now and fish the St Marks pretty much all the time,no longer have the cobia,we built an all wood skiff,and sold it after a couple years,and now have two skiffs-an old princess (johnson type hull),which I am going to do a complete make over, and I bought a new skiff made by glasstream boats 14' will use my new suz 15 four stroke,and am presently outfitting all the things to make this a creek/flats skiff.Hope this wasn't too long winded,hope to meet some of you local NE, FL members on the water.Oh by the way My wife and I were instrumental in kicking the Nestle people out of the Wacissa river.


There are a few of us North FL/Big Bend guys on here. Welcome!


----------



## badweatherbiker (Aug 16, 2016)

hunter4626 said:


> Hi thought I would add something about myself,since I've been posting a lot of questions on here.Originally from Miami(Hialeah), been on and under the water since I was 9-now 62 and still learning,and being surprised by the ocean and all its critters.Moved to St.Pete area when I was 25,worked on a charter boat as a mate for a year,and mostly wade fished around Ft.Desoto, until I got my first flats type boat.She was a 16' grumman, side console,28 hp evinrude,and I and my new bride fished her until we pounded the rivets loose. Sold her and bought a new cobia 17 and then moved to the wacissa river.We have been here for 17 years now and fish the St Marks pretty much all the time,no longer have the cobia,we built an all wood skiff,and sold it after a couple years,and now have two skiffs-an old princess (johnson type hull),which I am going to do a complete make over, and I bought a new skiff made by glasstream boats 14' will use my new suz 15 four stroke,and am presently outfitting all the things to make this a creek/flats skiff.Hope this wasn't too long winded,hope to meet some of you local NE, FL members on the water.Oh by the way My wife and I were instrumental in kicking the Nestle people out of the Wacissa river.


I kayak the Wacissa and I am in Madison County, we couldn't kick the Nestle people out of our county and the rivers and springs here are paying for it. Hope to see you on the water some day, I have an old Ashcraft I am thinking of rebuilding


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

badweatherbiker said:


> I kayak the Wacissa and I am in Madison County, we couldn't kick the Nestle people out of our county and the rivers and springs here are paying for it. Hope to see you on the water some day, I have an old Ashcraft I am thinking of rebuilding


Yeah we saw what they did to your spring-thats what flipped on the activist switch-its a damn shame what they did to yor spring. I am just now starting my rebuild on the "princess boat"-finally got her turned over,ready to start sanding.


----------



## capncrunch (Jul 26, 2016)

I've been spending more and more time on the Wacissa this past year. Mostly the upper portions (Calico Landing). Just read this and want to thank you for keeping Nestle out.


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

capncrunch said:


> I've been spending more and more time on the Wacissa this past year. Mostly the upper portions (Calico Landing). Just read this and want to thank you for keeping Nestle out.


where is "calico " landing-The upper portion starts about 1200 ft from my place-and thats basically at the end of sr 59.-


----------



## capncrunch (Jul 26, 2016)

Approximately 2 miles downstream of the upper parking lot. From your perspective, you would see a white pvc pole with reflective tape on the right. This is just upstream of the island. 

Mind if I pick your brain about fishing on the Wacissa?


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Not in the least-but I've only fished the upper portion-it gets pretty rocky down river-I like my lower unit more than a few fish.


----------



## capncrunch (Jul 26, 2016)

Started a conversation


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Welcome!


----------

